# campingplatz-bielstein/trier



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

hi
we are off next week (25th) for our first trip over the water, we are booked into the campsite beilstein which is at Wiehl near Koln for our first four days (to meet some german friends who live near by) I was just wondering if any body has been to this site before?(its got 5 stars in the new German tourist board book)From the 30th we will be at a site near Trier I believe so of you will be around the area give us a bell we might be able to meet for a wine or something!!

happy touring
Paul and Sue


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Paul & Sue,

Don't know Koln at all, but can recommend Trier Stelplatze. However if your heading down from Koln, it's worth following the Mosel rive from Koblenz down to Trier. 

Great tip! Get your wine at Lidl or Aldi. From 1 22 euro up to about an expensive 5 euro, you won't find a bad bottle of local wine anywhere. Of course the local wine stores & vineyards are just as good, but if you do your daily food shopping at the aforementioned stores, you won't be disappointed :lol: 

We arrived back last Sunday from a fortnights tour, meeting up with fellow MHF members along the way, every now and again. We made extensive use of the stelplatz as they are so good value for 1 or 2 night stops. Some of them are in very good locations along the mosel as well. 

Are you planning to visit other parts of Germany? We can also recommend Lake Bodensee & also following up the Romantic Road. Although we only had enough time to see parts of it.  

Germany is a fascinating country to travel around, one that we shall return to for sure.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

owl129 said:


> hi
> we are off next week (25th) for our first trip over the water, we are booked into the campsite beilstein which is at Wiehl near Koln for our first four days (to meet some german friends who live near by) I was just wondering if any body has been to this site before?(its got 5 stars in the new German tourist board book)From the 30th we will be at a site near Trier I believe so of you will be around the area give us a bell we might be able to meet for a wine or something!!
> 
> happy touring
> Paul and Sue


Hi

You have definitely picked the right country to go to. We fell in love with Germany, and plan to return soon.

We stayed at Trier, but i can't for the life of me remember the site name. (Trevaris??). In Trier there is a big Kaufland right next to Aldi...you can get a reasonable lunch in there very cheaply

There are many Stellplatz along the mossel, We stayed in 5 or so between Saarburg and Koblenz and everyone of them was ideal.

Enjoy your trip

doug


----------

